# Cryos International



## Floriana (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new on FF; I'm single but considering the possibility of having a baby on my own. I was wondering has anyone in Ireland had a home delivery of donor sperm from Cryos International in Denmark? When I emailed them they said they deliver to Ireland frequently, but I'm hoping to hear from someone who has been on the receiving end! I'm really mainly wondering whether there were any problems with customs, etc., or if everything was straightforward - from ordering to delivery, and then returning the containers too? I'd love to hear others' stories (perhaps they're already up on a post but I just haven't come across them yet?!)

Thanks very much,
Floriana


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry Floriana,

Can't help you on this one, hopefully someone else will know about this and let you know soon

Good luck
Joanne


----------

